# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  نصب فایل inf

## nedata

سلام
من میخوام برنامه ای بنویسم که از طریق برنامه درایوری که فایل Inf داره نصب بشه.
البته جستجو کردم مطالبی هم بود تست کردم اما نصب انجام نمیشه 
مثلا دستور RUNDLL32.EXESETUPAPI.DLL,InstallHinfSectionDefaultInstall 132 path-to-inf\infname.inf
هیچ چیزی نصب نمیشه.
میخواستم بدونم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
ممنون

----------

